# 11-8-18...Flood Stage



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Well the "Port of Liberty" is rising again ...2" a day since Saturday with a good jump last night .....29.01 MSL...saw three nice black hogs(no cross-bow!),one good size doe ,and an otter next to the boat ramp chowing down on shad....as it was getting light this morning ...did get in 4hrs of running the motors on the Grady on Sat/Sun now that I am able to launch it there ...


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

What boat ramp is that? 

thx 2cats


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

And God said to Noah, "Noah! How long can you tread water?"

I believe we are getting back to that point.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-13-18*

week six ...no change at the boat ramp ... still over 29'msl ..
at first daylight's truck recon today ...critter count around there was 4 sholts ...3 doe...5 small otters that I thought at first was a beaver or large nutria laying on a high ground dry ditch embankment near the ramp ...seems the pups were all lying in a pile for warmth sleeping... then hit the cold water when I drove up..ouchie!..also a good number of hogs looked to have been busy last night rooting all along the port road for over 100yards length .....

D Law


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-16-18*

this mornings first light recon....water is down some 28.7MSL but you will still get your feet wet launching at the Port ramp ....
critter count down there was 12 hogs ...two doe ...and one six point buck running from me in chest deep water no where near dry ground ...don't know why it was there but hes was putting on a good show !

no otters seen today ...

D Law


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-19-18*

the water is going down ...only about 2" pouring over the ramp this morning....most of the road going in to the Port is now dry....at 28.3 MSL ..
my recon was an hour earlier than normal and was still dark but there was about 6 deer on the road....no other critters seen


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wonder how many midnight long lease hunters read your reports? LOL!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Wonder how many midnight long lease hunters read your reports? LOL!


Critter report readers....
I have not seen anyone poaching so far and it will be an easy bust if I do..no escape route ....
1-800-792-4263 for "Game theft in progress"

boat Ramp there is now "dry"..no water flowing over it as of first light this morning ......critters seen .....4 small doe on the road ...and one 6-point(originally thought he was just a four) buck that I am starting to name "chest-wader" for his aquatic ways in flooded timber....right at home with the wood ducks ...LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Wonder how many midnight long lease hunters read your reports? LOL!


Lol, never heard night hunters described that way!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Momma's Worry said:


> Critter report readers....
> I have not seen anyone poaching so far and it will be an easy bust if I do..no escape route ....
> 1-800-792-4263 for "Game theft in progress"
> 
> boat Ramp there is now "dry"..no water flowing over it as of first light this morning ......critters seen .....4 small doe on the road ...and one 6-point(originally thought he was just a four) buck that I am starting to name "chest-wader" for his aquatic ways in flooded timber....right at home with the wood ducks ...LOL


Response time from Game Warden would be quick. Lives pretty near.
I saw the biggest buck I have seen out of south Texas on Governors Road. High water on that Daniel river bottom land ran a lot of game out.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-25-18 ..*

27.6 MSL....Port of Liberty ....Sunday morning bayou cruise ....critter report, tons of shad showing on the Lowrance sonor everywhere along the channel mid-water column to bottom ........Sat critters... 4 swimming ***** and 4 doe......to bad the water will not stay at this current level which is very convenient for me to launch the Grady close to home and exercise it ....


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very interesting boat---tell us about it.. Are those lights? Wondering how you use it. Was it ever berthed at Kickapoo Marina on Livingston?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Liberty County ,Trinity River*

We have been at a Major Flood stage since the second week of October ...showing to hold at 27.5' all this week .....basically 2 months now and winter has just started so I see plenty more to come.......should be plenty of striper in the Port area but I have never caught one ....need TP&W to do a gill net survey and lets see whats in there ?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*11-29-18*

still launch-able for me at 26.4' MSL.....no critters seen last 3 re-cons cept a few Wood Ducks only ...should be seeing a lot more of them but then there's water everywhere.....


----------

